# Free Shipping on IE Connecting Rods!



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Integrated Engineering is proud to become a sponsor of the VW Vortex Forums. We are committed to being your specialist source for VW / Audi connecting rods and continuing to provide market leading value. We look forward to using this avenue to share our latest news and product releases. With that, we would like to announce a special coupon for all Vortexers: Free ground shipping on ANY connecting rod order in the lower 48 states. Feel free to contact us about discounted shipping via air or worldwide. 
*Use coupon code: "vortexship" and select ground shipping. *
* IE 144 x 19mm Drop In Late 1.8t Rods $379.99*
* IE 144 x 20mm Early 1.8t Rods $349.99*
* IE 16v, Early 8V Rods $349.99*
* IE FSi Drop In Rods $379.99*
* IE 159 x 21mm ABA / ABF Rods $379.99*
* IE 164 x 20mm VR6 Rods (All VR6) $749.99*
* IE 154 x 21mm V6 30V Rods $849.99*
We would also like to remind people to take advantage of our growing dealer network to get these rods quicker or locally. You can check for a dealer nearby here: 
Dealer Map
Dealer Application Form

Feel free to contact us with questions: 
Email: [email protected]
AIM: petegti20v


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:46 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Free Shipping on IE Connecting Rods! ([email protected])*

so these rods also come with arp rod bolts? would i need anything else to install these like rod bearings?


----------



## TheDoC808 (Dec 1, 2007)

man free shipping to the 50th state would have been nice. lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Free Shipping on IE Connecting Rods! (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_so these rods also come with arp rod bolts? would i need anything else to install these like rod bearings?

They come with ARP 2000 bolts across the board








You will almost always want to get some bearings, and you will always need a fresh headgasket... The rebuild parts really depend on how deep you are getting into the engine. Feel free to shoot me an email and describe what you have in mind and I can get a more complete list of what you will need. 
[email protected] 
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Lots of rods going out to save some blocks worldwide. Thanks for the orders guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks to whichever one of you ordered those VR6 Rods last night


----------



## Europiece (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you have any rods for my Audi 7A I5?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We do







PM Sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the orders so far guys


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no rods for 1.6L diesels








too bad, if you guys did I would definitely buy a set


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Not yet anyways!


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

well if you guys could make them for what you are selling the others for that would be great!
right now the only diesel option is crazy expensive.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Free Shipping on IE Connecting Rods! ([email protected])*

how about a better price on VR6 rods? why are they 2 times the price for 2 more rods?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

how much do the 16v rods weight in at?

great price, seems like they are some high quality units


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

540 grams w/o bolts. The bolts are about 25 grams each for reference. 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Question.... is that priced "each" or a "set"? Wondering because you list fitment on the I5 Audi engines (Integrated Engineering 144 x 20mm Forged Rods for 1.8t, VW 16v, Early 8v)... but show a box of 4 rods?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hi there, 
It's priced as a set... We just haven't gotten around to taking a picture of a 5 cylinder set all laid out. 
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What's the weight on the ABA 159x21 rods?


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*

can you match the price from ipp on scat rods http://www.importperformanceparts.net/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

PM'd.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

pm'd back


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Free Shipping on IE Connecting Rods! ([email protected])*

What style of rod bearing do these use?


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

Good guys to deal with 
two thumbs up 
Got my vr6 rods in no time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

All of our 4 cylinder rods use a standard old style, tanged bearing- from a 9a 16v for example... We are now stocking the ACL race based- calico coated bearings as well in standard or +.001" clearance. 
Thanks for the purchase on the VR6 Rods








Pete


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the coated bearings too? oh man, when did you guys start carrying them???
Can I put a set of rods on layaway?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We got some in about a week ago and blew through them all, they sold way better then I expected. Now I'm waiting for 15 more sets to come in. 
Layaway... No, but maybe we should do a rent to own program








Wait till people these sweet beer cozy's we just started shipping with big orders


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hehehe... rent to own








Hey, one thing I don't see... I have an Audi 2L 4cyl 3A engine I'm rebuilding for forced induction (hopefully soon_er than later_)... you have the Rods and bearings, but nothing for Pistons for my engine







I'm looking for 8.5 or 9:1, and the ones I have seen elsewhere were 83 or 83.5mm diameter (requiring boring)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

PM Sent!


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Shipping on IE Connecting Rods! ([email protected])*








aba rods, what is the horsepower/psi rating on them...? thnx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

800bhp
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the orders guys!


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pm sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Got it, thanks! 
Pete


----------

